# Blue Rodeo



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

FEB 14, 2017
Budweiser Gardens 
London, ON, Canada
with The Sadies


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We've already got dinner tickets for the show, looking forward to seeing them again.


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

Centre in the Square, Kitchener.
February 28 (rescheduled)
Pretty much an annual tradition.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

They're also playing at Massey Hall. My sister will be going - but for the Sadies. Dallas Good went to our High School and was alway punk - she was OBSESSED with him.

I gotta admit, the sadies are the shit. Fantastic tunes. Here's an awesome song with Neko Case


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm hoping to catch them again in Halifax in February


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Exceptional show here in London last night. Blue Rodeo were on form, Cripps was terrific, as were all band members. The Sadies were extremely good, great opening act.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Exceptional show here in London last night. Blue Rodeo were on form, Cripps was terrific, as were all band members. The Sadies were extremely good, great opening act.


I was there too Dave and concur, great show. I hilighted to my wife the many guitar changes, but she didn't buy it in my regards. Ah, well!

Oh, and they played for over 2 hours without an official break.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StratCat said:


> I was there too Dave and concur, great show. I hilighted to my wife the many guitar changes, but she didn't buy it in my regards. Ah, well!
> 
> Oh, and they played for over 2 hours without an official break.


I suckered, er I mean convinced, my wife of that years ago


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

StratCat said:


> I was there too Dave and concur, great show. I hilighted to my wife the many guitar changes, but she didn't buy it in my regards. Ah, well!
> 
> Oh, and they played for over 2 hours without an official break.


Jim's 335 is a thing of beauty


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> Jim's 335 is a thing of beauty


Lots of Tele love on stage!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

StratCat said:


> Lots of Tele love on stage!


Colin kills that Tele, but he's really an SG man at heart


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Colin kills that Tele, but he's really an SG man at heart


His SG stood out to me, but I'm an SG fan also


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

davetcan said:


> His SG stood out to me, but I'm an SG fan also


I believe he's had that since he started playing. It's his baby.


----------

